# Take a moment to save hundreds of dogs



## jackwiththetail (Jul 22, 2014)

Even if you don't live in Virginia, we need your help. Please.

Contact the VA Delegates and ask them to support SB1381. 

This Bill clarifies that private shelters have the mission of finding permanent adoptive homes and other lifesaving measures. 

A no brainer? Not so much. 

PETA has hired a *lobbyist* to defeat this *so that they may continue to euthanize over 90% of all animals they take in without making it widely known to the public*. The public does not know this and continues to bring them animals, assuming they will seek adoptive homes. 
Meanwhile, across VA hundreds of private shelters work hard every day to find homes for unwanted animals. 

Contact info for the delegates.
http://virginiageneralassembly.gov/house/members/members.php

The more support we show for the bill the more we support these shelters that want to HELP the animals they bring in and stop the ones that needlessly euthanize these creatures. Please don't wait- the vote is happening any day now.


----------

